# Need some questions answering please!



## kyle2020 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, so it looks like im into folding. Just on my 260 for now, but wage permitting, I may build a dedicated folding rig (dual 9600GSO's or something). 

Before all that, however, I have a couple of questions to ask:

1. How do I get my folding stats into my signature? Ive noticed a few guys with the folding data tables in their sig, wouldnt mind one too! (done tonnes of google searches on this, cant understand any of the guides. Something about BB code? )

2. How many ppd would you expect a 260 to achieve? also, if anyone is folding with a 260, what are the most efficient (in terms of heat and ppd) clocks to run it at?

3. Also, whats cracking off with everyone putting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 into their avatars? something I missed?

Cheers guys!


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 2, 2009)

hi kyle2020

1-for your signature  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES 
2- 5500-8500 ppd overclocked only the shader,maybe the core, memory don't change nothing except increase heat :ask mmaakk is gtx260 cracking some wu at 8700ppd


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks! now everyone can see what a folding virgin I am


----------

